# alternative transportation



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i have always trained the boys in alternative transportation should their normal mo not be an option.
have you at least done mellow trail horse rides and learned motorcycles and stick shifts, white water rafting, kayaks, segways,
dog mushing...
what if thats the only way out- the only way to save yer kids?

what have you done to at least understand the basics of alternative transportation...
segway mom, really? yep. pay attention.
i think they joined the marines just to get away & dial down from my incesant adventures "training".

i hope they smile when they look back. their father taught them computers.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Once they learn alternative transportation it would be good to check out maps of your area to see some of the alternative routes that can be used, such as, pipe lines, power lines and railroad tracks, many are shown on Topo maps that could be used to get out of the city or around road blocks. If on foot railroad track would be very useful because they don't have steep grades.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks for the heads up. my younger son has tried to teach me topo maps. i have basic understanding. we should have a reading various maps thread


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I have several Kayaks that I often use for recreational purposes but I have had to use them to get to and from my home when the lake flooded a few times. Might be adding a square back 16 ft canoe with a 2.5-3.5 Hp motor soon though for additional weight capacity and larger size. I am hoping in the next 12-18 months to be in a position to quit my current job and find something a little more local that will allow for a bicycle for transpiortation at least part of the time. Anything I can do to reduce the amount of gas I buy every week for my truck would be a great bonus!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Saddle up..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am not going to like it but horses will come back into play if it goes on to long.
I can ride, but that does not change the fact Horse are a pain.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I know that I don't care for horses and their horse sense alerts them to that fact. I'm not afraid, just don't like them and they don't like me, and they're not afraid of me either. It's a mutual admiration thing there..

I used to have a few Malamutes and Samoyeds, so of course I tied them to a sled, it didn't go well, but I tried.

I have a mountain bike, canoeing is easy, kayaks are easy for me to roll over and fall out of.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

The more you can do, the better off you are I like to say. Alternative transportation could always be the only or best options. If it is than use it. Knowing how and having done it before is the way to be. I've ridden horses but not a lot that's for sure. I still memorized there care and saddling procedures though. I like animals and for the most part they like me, so I'm sure I'll make it work. I've been working on building my alternative transportation and recently bought a hybrid bike that I've been getting myself back into riding and have plans to buy a trike to set up as a long distance, non-powered means to bugout with once my truck goes down. Or use for gas conservation bugged in needing to travel.

TerraTrike

With racks the Rover should handle my pack, me and my gear and let me travel distance quietly and with less strain on the body as more of it is supported. I hope anyways as I need to get one still, set it up and run it to know. I also need and plan to buy another small boat. There are lots of lakes where I'm at and while a bigger boat carries more, a Jon boat you can still paddle when you want or need to run without power.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

How about handcarts or animal-pulled carts or wagons? The tablet in my BOB has ebooks on building handcarts, using draught animals, building wagons, building harnesses, building canoes and kayaks, etc. It may take some time... but my goal is to re-establish some form of civilization once I settle in for the long haul.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I am not going to like it but horses will come back into play if it goes on to long.
> I can ride, but that does not change the fact Horse are a pain.


Ah, but you can eat them if you have to, that's how thousands of Napoleons troops kept from starving on the winter retreat from Moscow, by eating the cavalry's horses!
And yes I should imagine it'd be a pain finding food for horses in an apocalypse seeing as it'd be hard enough finding food for ourselves.
I'm reminded of two characters in one of Jack Vance's 'Lyonesse' fantasy novels, they start out on a trek on horseback, but theives pinch their horses at night.
Next morning they're saddened to find them gone, but at the same time are happy because "now we won't have to keep worrying about them getting stolen"..


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Saddle up..


That lower right-hand picture looks like a modified cyclo from 1960s Saigon.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The wife and I have three horses here at Ye Olde Homestead. They would not be good for pulling plows, etc, but a goal is to get a small wagon to get us into town if need be. It would take all day to get there and back, but heck, our ancestors used to travel this way.
The wife has ridden most of her life, I never have.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> How about handcarts or animal-pulled carts or wagons? The tablet in my BOB has ebooks on building handcarts, using draught animals, building wagons, building harnesses, building canoes and kayaks, etc. It may take some time... but my goal is to re-establish some form of civilization once I settle in for the long haul.


I made a hand cart and it didn't seem to work very well

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-4JOGrSCO5u8/TaIZGkZuAMI/AAAAAAAACis/ZnFGGBm7QdU/s1600/P1010008.JPG


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

If things go my way with teotwawki, I'll just be carried around by my throne bearers in my mobile throne. :grin:


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

we can git you a nifty pope hat too, this way you look official.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

what about rickshaws


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

shotlady said:


> we can git you a nifty pope hat too, this way you look official.


I like that hat too. So stylish.


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

I have bicycles, a dirtbike and a tractor...Had a chance to get a free horse a couple of months ago, im kicking myself now for not getting it, just wasnt ready to take on a hayburner at the time. I plan on adding a four-wheeler in the near future and I should probably get a horse sometime too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just need to get that 50 mount on it and some out riggers I hear the Navy has a remote switch for firing the 50 and the new update to it gets rid or head space and timing issues.
I can run 2 miles in under 14 minutes easy I can run 5 miles no problem but two steps after 5 miles I am turning a round and we are going to fight I aint running no more.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

mvan70us said:


> I have bicycles, a dirtbike and a tractor...Had a chance to get a free horse a couple of months ago, im kicking myself now for not getting it, just wasnt ready to take on a hayburner at the time. I plan on adding a four-wheeler in the near future and I should probably get a horse sometime too.


Remember horses poop and kick, whenever they want.MF er's. Sugar Cubes are your best friend.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I just need to get that 50 mount on it and some out riggers I hear the Navy has a remote switch for firing the 50 and the new update to it gets rid or head space and timing issues.
> I can run 2 miles in under 14 minutes easy I can run 5 miles no problem but two steps after 5 miles I am turning a round and we are going to fight I aint running no more.
> View attachment 910


After 2 steps I'm turning and .......


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I think I want one of these.
http://forum.motorcycle-usa.com/attach.aspx/14209/vespabazooka.jpg


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> I like that hat too. So stylish.
> 
> View attachment 908


 but you understand by the time SHTF we will have had enough of this King thing, we won't fall for that twice in a row.
Horse loves I respect the animal I just know how much work they are. Like dairy cows I like mile but want someone else milking them


----------



## Karsten (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's about 110 HP of just get out of town.










I guess If I watched Terminator enough and figured out the shotgun thing this would work for a bit.










Karsten


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Remember horses poop and kick, whenever they want.MF er's. Sugar Cubes are your best friend.


slapping my knees still belly laughing


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Karsten said:


> Here's about 110 HP of just get out of town.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice if we got to go we go in style

My back up to the red horse an older steed but a strong on.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If the roads are impassable because of deep snow or zomb roadblocks, one of these might be a good idea for getting around-


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I think I want one of these.
> http://forum.motorcycle-usa.com/attach.aspx/14209/vespabazooka.jpg


This would be the only way you could get me on a moped.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> After 2 steps I'm turning and .......


I had to learn to fight cause I never could run.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Adapt, improvise, overcome...you've gotta hand it to these third world doods-


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

When evacuating from the city we can't count on finding a seat on a train-


----------



## kel t (Nov 27, 2012)

We have horses. My husband is a trainer, so they are all broke to ride and drive. We have 2 wagons that will be used for transporting things as well as packs for the other horses. Trick is to rotate them so they don't get sored up and they stay willing to do their job.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Realistically, when it comes to it unless you've got it already it's likely going to cost you more than you can afford when shtf to find new alternative transportation. The kind of scenario for the state of things to be at that point, paper money is sure to be nothing more than tinder for the fire. You'll have to trade for it and a horse will be worth a lot. Buy a bike now. Just to have if you can't use it much for where you're at. Or a trike if you like them as I do. They put you lower to the ground and support more of your weight evenly which takes stress off your body while riding. I've wanted one ever since I first rode one. If you want to carry a lot of stuff than a classic trike with the wheels in the rear lets you have a big basket. Not very stylish of course, but practical. Even a good regular bike though can have good basket space. Something to consider.

Trikes - Sun Cycle Centers - Tavares & Inverness, FL

Sun Bicycles Atlas Cargo Trike - Sun Cycle Centers - Tavares & Inverness, FL


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Here's my bike (below) in the middle of Wales some years ago, my sleeping bag and food are crammed into the saddlebag and my tent is strapped on top meaning the back wheel takes all the weight, not your legs. (The orange waterproof jacket is lashed over to rainproof everything)

The trick is to NEVER push the pace, so get off for a rest and a snack every few miles, and walk up all the hills and you can go on for ever, furthest I did in one day was 140 miles, but couldn't do it nowadays because i'm an old fart.
Any average fit person could pedal at least 50 miles a day, no problem, but DON'T cycle in winter unless you HAVE to, it's twice as hard as summer!

PS- Longest cycle-camping trip I ever did was from Leicester (England) to Paris (France) and back, pedalling a total of about 800 miles over 8 days, the summer weather was great which made it easy.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Here's my bike (below) in the middle of Wales some years ago, my sleeping bag and food are crammed into the saddlebag and my tent is strapped on top meaning the back wheel takes all the weight, not your legs. (The orange waterproof jacket is lashed over to rainproof everything)
> 
> The trick is to NEVER push the pace, so get off for a rest and a snack every few miles, and walk up all the hills and you can go on for ever, furthest I did in one day was 140 miles, but couldn't do it nowadays because i'm an old fart.
> Any average fit person could pedal at least 50 miles a day, no problem, but DON'T cycle in winter unless you HAVE to, it's twice as hard as summer!
> ...


Man that's a lot of miles. I don't think I'm quite there yet. I've just got back into biking and am pushing myself, but I'm not going to kill myself either. The bike is a great affordable alternative transportation though. I got my current Diamondback Override for a great deal. I still need to have the handlebar changed out though. I haven't yet because all the brake and shift wiring will need to changed at the same time because I want a longer handlebar for me at 6'4".


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another reason we are locking down here and making a stand.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Top- my bike at 300 miles out from home on day three en route to Paris, and in Paris 400 miles out on day 4 (bottom)-









Me in 1974-









The zombs may take the cities and the main roads and the gas stations, but they'll never take a cyclists FREEDOM!
The bike will be King..
Random pics from the net-









Bypassing zomb roadblocks on the main roads-









The wheels take all the weight, not your knee joints-









Walk up all the hills, never push the pace and you can go on forever-



























Just pull off the road and set up camp anywhere-


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i have always trained the boys in alternative transportation should their normal mo not be an option.
> have you at least done mellow trail horse rides and learned motorcycles and stick shifts, white water rafting, kayaks, segways,
> dog mushing...
> what if thats the only way out- the only way to save yer kids?
> ...


That is so cool!!! I want you as my mom!!! :grin: I would think that they would remember that for the rest of their lives and be bragging about it to their kids.


----------

